# Who is getting sick of owning Piranhas?



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I have enjoyed owning P's for about 4 years..but now after all the cool carnage, mouse feedings, fights and skittishness..I think my P owning days are soon to vanish. I just MAY get back into them some day in the future with a huge tank but I was wondering who feels this way. Now all you rookie owners, I can read your minds so you dont need to say it. But those who have owned for a while, do any of you feel the same way?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Do you think it could be because they take time away? I felt that way with other pets (cats, birds, lizards).


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i've had ps for a decade now since i was 15, and still into them...but i can see what you mean


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

go buy another rare species...it will make you fell better. lol


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

ya i know how you feel i had 4 red bellys for 4 year and they got boaring so i traded them for 8 babys and i had them for about 4 mouths and it was just the same thing just with more of them so i saved up some money and im going to get a black piranha to change things up a bite.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

dont get me wrong...I have always cared for my fish, respected their behavior and enjoyed their presence....I just feel there are other fish that could make me appreciate the hobby more...I will just have to test the waters...I have always wanted to do a salt tank...but I have a feeling it would be a difficult task that involves alot of time...If I were to get a tank of oscars or something....that just eat pellets and swim around all day...that would be cool...I find myself getting busier and busier so I dont want to own fish I may neglect and that need to be well maintained


----------



## dallas (Nov 14, 2003)

I understand and think that you should get another species of piranha, like black piranhas or somthing else.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i think my next fish i get mire be some type of ray but im not sure and that would go next to my black that i get.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

mattmatt123 said:


> ya i know how you feel i had 4 red bellys for 4 year and they got boaring so i traded them for 8 babys and i had them for about 4 mouths and it was just the same thing just with more of them so i saved up some money and im going to get a black piranha to change things up a bite.


 dont you think you would get bored of a solitary fish like a rhom?? I mean once you order it and it comes in and you look at its badass black body with red eyes and teeth...you are thinking.."yeah this was a good pickup." But after a while I feel you would get bored of it as well...maybe all fish get boring after a while....or a change is needed....who here that owns oscars loves them?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> mattmatt123 said:
> 
> 
> > ya i know how you feel i had 4 red bellys for 4 year and they got boaring so i traded them for 8 babys and i had them for about 4 mouths and it was just the same thing just with more of them so i saved up some money and im going to get a black piranha to change things up a bite.
> ...


 i dont really like waching them eat that much im more in to just watching them swim and the blacks look nuts so i think i will be happy with it


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

if not a solitary p, ever think of getting some puffers. they're pretty cool and active


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

vlahos said:


> if not a solitary p, ever think of getting some puffers. they're pretty cool and active


 are there any freshwater puffers that get really big?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

puffers are sweet too


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

mattmatt123 said:


> puffers are sweet too


 are there FRESHWATER puffers that get big??...if so which kind?


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

not really sure on their max size....all i see is spotted, and figure 8 puffers that are about 1-1.5". i think they do get to about 4-5" atleast. not a 100% sure though


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I started to get slightly bored with P's...So I started a saltwater tank








.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Skeelo said:


> I started to get slightly bored with P's...So I started a saltwater tank :nod: .


 yeah I would like a salt tank....but its alot of work isnt it? and $$$?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

If I ever get tired of my P's I'm going to go to the nearest lake and catch me three nice sized Red Fin Pickerel or Eastern Chain Pickerel. Toss in a few medium sized bass and perch and you got one mean ass native tank. Of course I would sell me P's first ..... but I don't think that is going to happen.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

If you do weekly water changes now the only new work is keeping a good balance of salt in the water. They have test kits for that. They are just as easy as checking the ph. If you do go with a salt I recommend a black violitan lionfish and/or a porcupine puffer. Those are the two best saltwater fish to own.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)




----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't own piranhas... But for me, what's kept me interested with fish, is owning a good variety. That way you always have something different to turn to and look at. From tetras to bettas to livebearers to gouramis, they're all a little bit different.

If you're getting rid of the piranhas, why not try doing a tank of African cichlids? The 125 g can probably hold a fair number of them, you'll be able to aquascape it nicely, they'll be entertaining, and I think they'll probably be less time consuming than the piranhas... Just a thought.

African cichlids appeal to me because I think they have great colors and such and the personalities and aggression of them is just enough to entertain you... I'd love to do a 180 g cichlid tank some day. THat'd be cool.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

IM LEANING TO ETTING INTO FLOWERHORNS MYSELF


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> I have enjoyed owning P's for about 4 years..but now after all the cool carnage, mouse feedings, fights and skittishness..I think my P owning days are soon to vanish. I just MAY get back into them some day in the future with a huge tank but I was wondering who feels this way. Now all you rookie owners, I can read your minds so you dont need to say it. But those who have owned for a while, do any of you feel the same way?


 i've went through the phase, thats why i went to rays and puffers and the odd ballers. Once in a while i get back to p's but they dont last too long sometimes.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

How long have you owned FISH? Are p's your first fish owning experience? If so, maybe your just not a "fish person", especially if your looking for something more exciting with less maintenance. Don't take this in a bad way but it sounds like you were more into p's for the carnage and excitement instead of the fish itself. P's are amazing fish when you study the private society that goes on within the tank. I don't know of any other fish that have such a complex set of rules to follow in a fish tank. What makes it more exciting is that they have the power to govern the tank the way they want. If they feel there is a weak link in their siciety they have the power to take him out themselves. There is no need for you to remove him for them. Personally all other fish bore me, not because they don't kill, but because there is no structure in the tank. All they do is swim around. I personally think p's are the best fish there is to own and I will have to put my p's in my will because I will own them til the day I die. I've owned p's for over 17 yrs now and could never see giving up the hobby. I'm building a house next spring and I'm building a 1100g tank in the wall in my basement so that my p's will have plenty of room to grow old with me. I'm obsessed obviously







but if your looking for something more exciting I really can't point you in the right direction because I don't think that there is. Good luck with whatever you try though.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think it'll all happen to us sooner or later. But you will eventually get back into it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

each to their own. I appreciate piranhas but sometimes it not my cup of tea. Complex set of rules? I think not. Biggest and baddest fish rule. Weak link dying? Sure they sounds complex but its just a cannibalism nature of survial of the fittest.

I like fish to have personality. Do your P's run up to you to greet you or be able to hand feed and pet them? im not dogging your obsessiveness with Ps but like i said, everyone is different. Ps are not for everyone. Not everyone like fish that dont move much only during feeding and constant worry about deaths in the tank due to everyone trying to get to the top the fish social latter.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Im personally a ray and puffer guy.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

tecknik said:


> I think it'll all happen to us sooner or later. But you will eventually get back into it. Just my thoughts.


 Yes


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

same here
i go thru these cycles once in awhile as i hav kept P for a long time
i quit once then got back in
i realize ill get REAL bored for lik a few months but ill always go bak to them
thats prob y im trying to start a community tank so i hav sumthin new...then when im done ill go bak enjoyin my Ps


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Stick said:


> How long have you owned FISH? Are p's your first fish owning experience? If so, maybe your just not a "fish person", especially if your looking for something more exciting with less maintenance. Don't take this in a bad way but it sounds like you were more into p's for the carnage and excitement instead of the fish itself. P's are amazing fish when you study the private society that goes on within the tank. I don't know of any other fish that have such a complex set of rules to follow in a fish tank. What makes it more exciting is that they have the power to govern the tank the way they want. If they feel there is a weak link in their siciety they have the power to take him out themselves. There is no need for you to remove him for them. Personally all other fish bore me, not because they don't kill, but because there is no structure in the tank. All they do is swim around. I personally think p's are the best fish there is to own and I will have to put my p's in my will because I will own them til the day I die. I've owned p's for over 17 yrs now and could never see giving up the hobby. I'm building a house next spring and I'm building a 1100g tank in the wall in my basement so that my p's will have plenty of room to grow old with me. I'm obsessed obviously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you for all of your insight...and no I dont take it the wrong way...and I have owned all sorts of different fish. But I am finding myself with not alot of time to be around them except on the weekends when I have people over to hang out...as for their behavior...social patterns and the like, I must agree with you...it is very interesting but not what is very important to me...I respect piranhas and how they interact but I am looking for fish that dont require so much time right now...and them bullying up on each other doesnt help....(PLENTY of SPACE TOO)....but like I said I may get into it later...and I am a person who will own fish for the rest of my life....BTW...good luck with that 1100 gallon tank...sounds like a dream tank!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I like fish to have personality. Do your P's run up to you to greet you or be able to hand feed and pet them?


 I agree....those are the type of fish I am looking for right now....


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

and like Eric said...its all preferrence


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> each to their own. I appreciate piranhas but sometimes it not my cup of tea. Complex set of rules? I think not. Biggest and baddest fish rule. Weak link dying? Sure they sounds complex but its just a cannibalism nature of survial of the fittest.
> 
> I like fish to have personality. Do your P's run up to you to greet you or be able to hand feed and pet them? im not dogging your obsessiveness with Ps but like i said, everyone is different. Ps are not for everyone. Not everyone like fish that dont move much only during feeding and constant worry about deaths in the tank due to everyone trying to get to the top the fish social latter.


 Yes you are right to each his own. I was just expressing my oppinion about p's. I disagree with you on the complex society however. They don't kill just to kill or even for food for that matter. Death is just the outcome of a battle for rank or territory the majority of the time and the wounded gets eaten because " thats what they do" not because they are starving. If he is looking for a fish that follows him around and eats pellets out of his hand them he should definately go for something else. Piranhas aren't for everybody. I will agree with that. But then again fish themselves aren't for everybody either, especially if your looking for an exciting pet.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

there are many fish(pets) out there deemed "exciting"


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Can you explain to me how complex their way of living is? I want to know more. My theory behind their way of living is simple. very natural actually, we would be doing the same if we werent so "civilized." Killing off weak links is often found in predatory animals including us. In a war, someone who got injuried in a battle will often sacfice themselves or wil have to for the good of the team just like how piranhas will do. Sure they say the army will try to save everyone even if they are dying but im sure the government or tv is not telling us everything now. Instead of talking it over like human the piranhas just do it. As for the the who is the top dog in the pack is always an ego thing. Bigger the more likey they will be the leader just like how we do too in the game of muscles. Piranhas are not the smartest fish out there. They do not plan attacks like cichlids. they are all muscle no brain. Again, i think its all about survival of the fittest. They are considered a gang, a gang can not have a weakness otherwise they are not "cool" or "tuff" therfor they have to elminate the weaks ones like how piranhas do. They cant have a weak piranha in the pack to hunt. waste of space and food. That food the weak piranha is eating could be more food for the all the other strong piranhas to eat.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

sorry, I just reread what eric wrote and I guess I just repeated it. I didn't get too far after the " I think not". Like the others said, switch it up if you get bored. Maybe someday you'll come back to p's. There not like women, they'll always take you back :laugh: Figure out what best suites you and the time you have.
You said you were thinking about saltwater. Did you ever think about a mantis schrimp? It's like a preying mantis that basically clubs it's prey. I've seen them on discovery and seen them in pet store and always wanted to get one but you have to keep them solitary because they will club everything else to death. The guy at the pet store said that he had one in a bag and it busted through and when he went to pick it up it almost broke his finger. That would be something a little different.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Stick said:


> The guy at the pet store said that he had one in a bag and it busted through and when he went to pick it up it almost broke his finger.


 OMG...I am getting one tomorrow :laugh:

but seriously, I will always appreciate the P's I have owned....but I feel a time of change...and I will do research on what will suite me best...


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> mattmatt123 said:
> 
> 
> > puffers are sweet too
> ...


 _Tetraodon mbu_ can reach two feet. I think fahaka get quite large as well.

-PK


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Can you explain to me how complex their way of living is? I want to know more. My theory behind their way of living is simple. very natural actually, we would be doing the same if we werent so "civilized." Killing off weak links is often found in predatory animals including us. In a war, someone who got injuried in a battle will often sacfice themselves or wil have to for the good of the team just like how piranhas will do. Sure they say the army will try to save everyone even if they are dying but im sure the government or tv is not telling us everything now. Instead of talking it over like human the piranhas just do it. As for the the who is the top dog in the pack is always an ego thing. Bigger the more likey they will be the leader just like how we do too in the game of muscles. Piranhas are not the smartest fish out there. They do not plan attacks like cichlids. they are all muscle no brain. Again, i think its all about survival of the fittest. They are considered a gang, a gang can not have a weakness otherwise they are not "cool" or "tuff" therfor they have to elminate the weaks ones like how piranhas do. They cant have a weak piranha in the pack to hunt. waste of space and food. That food the weak piranha is eating could be more food for the all the other strong piranhas to eat.


 I wasn't sayin they were like dolphins or a pack of wolves. You said it perfectly actually. I guess I just enjoy the muscle and the power that they have. I agree that they are not the smartest fish, not even close.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i know how you feel about straying away from p's..........i do it all the time the only time that i lasted to keep them was when my ex-gf bought them for me and i had them for 3 years but otherwise very short...........the only other fish i had was discus i've been keeping them for more than 5 years...........the most beautiful fish i've ever owned.................but yea u well always get bored of things

ps mantis shrimp are cool........i ate millions of them when i went back to vietnam.........people told me they have to have them in acrylic tanks they tend to wanna crack glass tanks


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just a thought... if you ever empty out that 125 g you could always keep some type of herp in there. There's tons of reptiles and amphibians out there. Very interesting stuff.

You could even do a part water, part land set-up. Create a biotope of sorts. Do amphibians and fish. That would be mad entertaining no doubt... I've seen some nice ones out there.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Just a thought... if you ever empty out that 125 g you could always keep some type of herp in there. There's tons of reptiles and amphibians out there. Very interesting stuff.
> 
> You could even do a part water, part land set-up. Create a biotope of sorts. Do amphibians and fish. That would be mad entertaining no doubt... I've seen some nice ones out there.


 i've tried that before with turtles and p's........







next day i found 2 of the turtles munchyng on one p........so erased that thought..........


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, i´ve been collecting Ps (mostly Caribas and Rhoms) since 1989 so i´ve been there too :nod: ...but i will never surrender







...i understand your point but i think it depends on owner´s temp :laugh: ...anyway we´ll be waiting for you here in Pfury if you ever give up...














!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I only had mine for 7months but i may feel the same way as u in a couple of years!! But i would change to other fish definately unless u want out altogether??


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I found the answer to this feeling when my green cheeked conure died (parrot), I spent 3 days of my life in darkness and upset with occational crying. Even though I wasn't too close to that parrot than my piranhas, I paid much more attention to the piranhas than my parrot. But when I thought about it, do piranhas follow you around the house even to the bathroom, no; do piranha nibble on your ears when you're eating so you'd feed them what you're eating, no; do piranha try and immitate your voice and have the ability to get soo attached to their owner, no; do piranha follow you to bed and shuve theirselves under the blanket when you're sleeping, no. Well my parrot did all that, and this is the reason he died





















he was under my blanket one night and I killed him.

My point is fish in general are for scenery, you can't get attached to them; thus, you'll eventually get bored of them.

Currently I am living on the hope that my macs will breed one day, thats whats keeping me going currently.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Sold my P's and now I'm into Flowerhorns.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Having kept P's since 87 I can definitely say that this feeling is mutual. I have been in and out of the hobby numerous times. Frequent moves does not help that much either. You get all setup then its time to sell your stuff and move. Then I get lured back into the hobby after looking at P's in a LFS especially when they have nice setups. Its all what you make of fish keeping. My current drive is to see if I can get my pair of piraya to breed.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I find the spilo I have at the moment to be somewhat entertaining. But, it does get really boring sometimes. I think I'm going to try cichlids of some kind within the next year when i can get a tank that will hold a lot of them.

But, no doubt, I probably will get back into p's sometime. All it'll take is a visit to Ash's website.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> I only had mine for 7months but i may feel the same way as u in a couple of years!! But i would change to other fish definately unless u want out altogether??


 I am not going to get out of fish period...just a change...I like the idea of a wet dry tank...frogs...newts etc....turtles yada yada


----------



## trussy (Dec 23, 2003)

Puffers are cool. Thy're not too tricky to look after either because of the qualiy of filter available today. Get a collection of dog faced puffers, they're quite interesting because they're always on the move and thay are bizarre looking. Something your mates can laugh at.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I can not say I ever tire of my Pygo's, or the few Rhom's. I really enjoy the smaller chracins though and have tanks throughout the house with large shoals of several "tetra" species. I find that a well set up large naturalistic tank with 60 or 70 fish, live plants, invertebrates, and possibly a turtle or two makes a tank that is anything but boring or dull. It is like having an ecosystem in the room....and in a way if set up correctly it is....but it is an aweful lot of fun and is never predictable or boring..only problem will become the need for more, bigger, and then more and bigger..and then the wife threatens you with bodily damage if you attempt to put another large aquarium in the house before the kids school clothes are purchased..:ahem: I digress, sorry







Big tank, well set up, planted, lit, LOTS of smaller shoalers, snails, etc...way more fun and interesting than a solitary fish....just my two cents


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Phishin,

To give you a perspective, and I am aware you are not sick of your fish just need a little variety, I have many hobbies that I go to a from to keep from spending too much time on just one, not saying you do, which keeps each one interesting.

I hae a BMW Z3 and I supercharged it a year ago, I still tweak with it sometimes and then in the summer I plant cherry tomatos. Its a blast. I also regularly practice at the shooting range with my beretta pistols and reload shells. Lets see, what else.....?....Oh yeh I play guitar in a heavy metal band and mix songs here at my office on pro tools. On top of all this my mom was into fresh water fishes ever since I was like 3 years old in the late 70's. So having fish around is pretty normal.

I have had Piranha since OCT 2003. I originally had 5 large red bellies but traded them for 5 small ones and bought some babies as well. I play online games like quake games for deathmatches.

But regardless of all this I have this constant ache for a salt water tank.

I couldn't say its out of boredom of the P's. I don't get bored of stuff that much.
My point is this. You maybe wanting someting new on its own merit and not really cause your bored of P's.

I have to constantly keep myself from going and starting a Saltwater tank with some nice Sebae anemones and some nice clownfishes.

Now with the new skimmer technologies it is alot easier to keep a saltwater tank.

You still have maintenance though. And in saltwater the water change is a little more involved.

My unlce lives in a nice penthouse that has a R/O sink so he doesn't have to purify or declorinate the water. He just pours the water through a tube directly from the sink R/O output.

WOuld make the salt tank ALOT easier. You have alot more time with P's thenm me so I can't really say but I don't think I will get tired of P's ever cause I have too many other things to do. Perhaps having a P's tank and Salt tank would make the time you spend watching your P's alot more fun since you'll have variation.

my very large 2 cents.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Like you I have many interests in life myself...

1)Being single is great :nod: 
2)Playing music in a band and writing songs
3)Partying at least 3 nights a week
4)Keeping fish
5)Planning a move out west to play music
6)Working 40 hours a week

So my time is limited....

I just dont know which fish I would like to purchase next....thats the whole dilemna


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

YOu know I was getting very tired of my skittish RBPs and Caribas but over the last few weeks they have all grown 1-2" and stoped being _so_ skittish. On the other hand I have lost 1 RBP and 1 Cariba due to predation. I will stick it out for anouther 4 months then reavaluate once again. Hehe besides all my freinds cream themselves because I have Ps. Of course the million other tanks in the fish room helps too.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i got sick of pygos, theyre beautiful fish, so im only keeping my spilo. i want to put my spilo tank in the bathroom.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

tecknik said:


> I think it'll all happen to us sooner or later. But you will eventually get back into it. Just my thoughts.


 Yep. I gave them up for about 10 years and I am back with a passion. I have been keeping fishes for 15 years or so and you go through stages both in the level of commitment and the kinds of fish you are interested in.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I love my reds and would not trade them for anything.However if I knew then what I know now I would have started out with cichlids and got piranha's later.My P's are great at feeding time and I really enjoy watching them interact with each other.However cichlids do similar things and they interact with ME.








Much cooler IMO.
Later
Eric


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Skeelo said:


> I started to get slightly bored with P's...So I started a saltwater tank :nod: .










i did the same


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have had my dogs for more than three years and I would never think of trading them in for a different variety. They are pets just too just like my piranhas! I dont use them just for my benefit!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Phishin

Just like everyone else I know what you mean.I have had p's for 8-10 years,several batches of red bellies,and one rhom a few years ago.

I have always had atleast 2 tanks,and one has been piranha's.

You asked about Oscars,they are pretty cool fish,I had a breeder pair for along time,and always traded in the fry for store credit.They are fun fish,they get big just like p's,I always liked them and jack dempsey's alot.

With the internet getting more popular it is alot easier to find info on different types of fish then 8 years ago I can remember going to the library to study the different species.

I have kids now,I took my daughter to the pet store to get "her" fish,I thought she would go for the weird goldfish with the big eyes,and she chooses pink convicts.....lol...........she has mastered taking care of the fry,it has been alot of enjoyment for us,she says she grows feeders for hir piranha's.

Years ago when I was single and had my first batch of piranha's,i was into the mice thing,and people coming over to watch,but I have a different perspective today,I enjoy maintaining the tanks,around my house I am Mr. fix it,mr. home repair and remodel,mr. landscaper I look at my tanks as more of a hobby then work.


----------



## oggietiu (Nov 4, 2003)

Was also feeling thesame way before. But I really thought about it. I owned P's for about 4 years now and to say the least I already am attahed to it. Its just like owning a dog, you dont trade a dog or get rid of them once you bored with them. I treat my P's as a regular part of my life. But, this is just me.


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm going through that right now. I had piranhas for 12yrs. and than went to saltwater. I than found this site and I got hook and brought another tank. I pick myself a ternetzi and was excited. I love piranhas but, I find myself thinking of changing that into another saltwater tank. I still enjoy talking and visting places that sell piranhas. But feel my interest weaking in keeping him. Maybe I should get him a friend. I go away alot and that might be a problem when I'm not home. I like this site so much I enjoy reading some very interesting topics that help me hang on.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

im starting to lose interest in p's...not because they are boring but because they are getting too expensive for me...and being a teenager without a job...money doesn't come around too often.


----------

